# Oh my BEAUTIFUL diapers at WAHMCHICKS!



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

There are some really gorgeous diapers on auction at www.wahmchicks.com (but stay away from the orange turtle batiks...that baby is mine LOL!)

http://www.wahmchicks.com/browse.php?id=1

Just had to share the









Steph


----------



## perditafoster (Sep 30, 2003)

Hello! Those are gorgeous! I especially love the wintery toile cover...now, if I can just offload some of my dipes quickly, I might still be able to bid!!!!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

This one I noticed got put in the wrong catagory. It is gorgeous! But alas, I have a boy. Fairy print









editted to fix link


----------



## SMPH (Apr 25, 2003)

Quote:

but stay away from the orange turtle batiks...that baby is mine LOL!
Oh funny! I was *just* looking at that telling DH I wanted it! But, I thought it was an AIO, not a fitted. It *should* be an AIO it's so pretty!


----------



## kiddoc (Jul 21, 2003)

I just bought the toile cover with the buy it now. Sorry Kathleen! I just







toile. My sling is toile, my diaper bag is toile, Kate's room is decorated in toile. I just had to have it. DH will kill me when he realizes how much I've bought lately


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh, my gosh! Those are all sooooo beautiful! I am going to have to keep my eye on some of those!!!


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

I really like the celestial fitted too...but unfortunately it is a medium (or luckily for my paypal account LOL!)

Steph


----------

